# Bees rolling yellow blob in hive. Any ideas what this is?



## Knucs (Jun 13, 2016)

Soccer @ the bee Olympics.  Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

Can't be soccer, they're using their hands, must be rugby.
Bill


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

OK, this guy's question got hijacked by a couple of wiseguys, so I'm bumping it back up so that somebody can tell him, and me, what the little yellow blob is made of.
Bill


----------

